# Steve Francis.



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

Just curious what Magic fans think of him right now. I know for a fact that all of you were pissing on yourselves with excitement when the Francis/Mcgrady trade was made. How do you feel now? I'm sure you feel how we did this time last year. Comments please...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> Just curious what Magic fans think of him right now. I know for a fact that all of you were pissing on yourselves with excitement when the Francis/Mcgrady trade was made. How do you feel now? I'm sure you feel how we did this time last year. Comments please...



Who exactly was "pissing on" themselves when the trade was made? Most people did not want Tmac traded nor did we necessarily want Francis in Orlando. At best most people considered the trade to be good for both teams.

As of right now both teams are in equal positions for this season. No rings. Thats all that matters.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I've always disliked Steve Francis, but after having him play for my favorite team for a full season I now hate him even more. Simple as that.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Get him out of here. He's unhappy, the organization is unhappy, the fans are unhappy. There is no point in him being here. Vince Carter II


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Should of never traded Mobley. Francis would still be happy. The Magic would of been in the playoffs, and the team would have a good future outlook. But yea, since whats-his-face screwed up by getting a failure in Chrisite, mine as well get Francis out now.


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

JNice said:


> Who exactly was "pissing on" themselves when the trade was made? Most people did not want Tmac traded nor did we necessarily want Francis in Orlando. At best most people considered the trade to be good for both teams.
> 
> As of right now both teams are in equal positions for this season. No rings. Thats all that matters.


Hehehe, you've got to be kidding me. When the trade was made all I heard about was how happy the Magic were about getting francis. Everywhere you looked were Francis jerseys. 

Btw, both teams are not equal. The Rockets won 52 games and made the playoffs in the WEST and took a 58 game winning team to the 7th and decisive game. The poorly Magic missed the playoffs in the pathetic East. Mcgrady is one of the 5 best players on this planet, Francis isn't even the best on his team. It's not even close. Case CLOSED.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> The Rockets won 52 games and made the playoffs in the WEST and took a 58 game winning team to the 7th and decisive game.


You may see it that way, but the way I see it is that the Rockets were up 2-0 after winning the first 2 games IN DALLAS, and lost the series which is pathetic. The Rockets will never get out of the first round with Tracy "one and done" McGrady.


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

Again, highly doubtful considering the fact that we took a 58 win team to the decisive 7th game. Tracy practically did it all, he carried us on offense, led us in rebounding, defending dirk who's at least 4-5 inches taller than him, took all the big shots, created almost all of Yaos shots as well as everyone else's. Anyone who says Mcgrady can't carry a team is just plain stupid and assinine. The same goes for anyone who can't see that Dallas was a deeper team. Keep in mind that Houston was playing w/o its starting power forward, plus we rebuilt our roster 3 times on the run this year. Call Mcgrady "one and done" this time next year, I dare you. Give me T-mac over francis anyday.


----------



## mogrady34 (May 8, 2005)

I was actually pissed when the deal was made. I hated the trade and still do. However I think Francis is a guy who can take this team somewhere with the help of Dwight and Hill and some other guys.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> Hehehe, you've got to be kidding me. When the trade was made all I heard about was how happy the Magic were about getting francis. Everywhere you looked were Francis jerseys.
> 
> Btw, both teams are not equal. The Rockets won 52 games and made the playoffs in the WEST and took a 58 game winning team to the 7th and decisive game. The poorly Magic missed the playoffs in the pathetic East. Mcgrady is one of the 5 best players on this planet, Francis isn't even the best on his team. It's not even close. Case CLOSED.


You missed the point, which after reading this post, doesn't surprise me. The goal is to win a ring. This season: Rockets - 0 rings. Magic - 0 rings.

Maybe there were people happy Tmac was traded, but for the most part, around here, people were not all that happy and at best content.

Whether it was a good trade or not, who knows. Had Tmac still be in Orlando this past year and missed the playoffs or didn't go deep into the playoffs, it is very likely he could have walked and Orlando wouldn't have gotten anything. At least now they have some assets to play with.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

T-Mac hasn't done **** with the Rockets. Sure, they took a 58 win team to 7 games, but that was after being up 2-0 and winning those first two games on the Mavs homecourt. That means the Mavs only had 2 more home games in the entire series while they still had no wins and they ended up winning the series. Next thing you know, T-Mac will be up 3-1 in a series and end up losing that too...oh wait..


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm just sad that we could have had Marion instead of Francis in Orlando.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yyzlin said:


> I'm just sad that we could have had Marion instead of Francis in Orlando.


I think it was reported that we actually could've got Marion, the #7 pick and Casey Jacobsen/Leandro Barbosa. 

We could play a sort of small lineup, playing Marion at PF like Phoenix does and move Dwight up to PF:

PG: Jameer Nelson/Leandro Barbosa
SG: Andre Iguodala/DeShawn Stevenson
SF: Grant Hill/Hedo Turkoglu/Pat Garrity
PF: Shawn Marion/Tony Battie/Brandon Hunter
C: Dwight Howard/Mario Kasun

:drool:


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

JNice said:


> You missed the point, which after reading this post, doesn't surprise me. The goal is to win a ring. This season: Rockets - 0 rings. Magic - 0 rings.
> 
> Maybe there were people happy Tmac was traded, but for the most part, around here, people were not all that happy and at best content.
> 
> Whether it was a good trade or not, who knows. Had Tmac still be in Orlando this past year and missed the playoffs or didn't go deep into the playoffs, it is very likely he could have walked and Orlando wouldn't have gotten anything. At least now they have some assets to play with.


i wouldn't exactly call what you have "assets". you've got two guys(francis, cato) who suck who have large *** contracts. Good luck getting rid of them. LMFAO!!


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> T-Mac hasn't done **** with the Rockets. Sure, they took a 58 win team to 7 games, but that was after being up 2-0 and winning those first two games on the Mavs homecourt. That means the Mavs only had 2 more home games in the entire series while they still had no wins and they ended up winning the series. Next thing you know, T-Mac will be up 3-1 in a series and end up losing that too...oh wait..


next thing you know francis will miss the playoffs for 5 straight years, take ****.ty *** shots, dribble the ball too much, make careless passes, skip practice, skip team flights so he can go to the superbowl, and generally be an ******* to everyone he comes across. o wait....

No masked cursing please.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> I think it was reported that we actually could've got Marion, the #7 pick and Casey Jacobsen/Leandro Barbosa.
> 
> We could play a sort of small lineup, playing Marion at PF like Phoenix does and move Dwight up to PF:
> 
> ...


That would be unbelievable, though realistically, if the Phoenix trade had gotten through, I doubt we would have made the same moves. Turkoglu would not have been signed, given the position being filled by Marion and Hill. We would have chased after a free agent PG last year with the MLE (Antonio Daniels?). I think Iguodala would have been a likely pick at #7, though I could see Jackson being taken there too (*shudders). With all that, I doubt we would have went after Nelson, especially with Barbosa in the wings. And we would still have Lue, J. Howard, and Drew Gooden being traded for who knows what. If we assume Gooden goes for Battie, this would have been our lineup this year. So honestly, I'm not sure which team would have fared better. Not having Nelson for the future hurts the most, though having Iguodala instead definitely helps. 

PG: Antonio Daniels (or other PG from FA)/ Barbosa/ Lue
SG: Iguodala (or Jackson)/ Stevenson/Jacobsen
SF: Hill/ Bogans
PF: Marion/J. Howard
C: Howard/Battie/Kasun


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yyzlin said:


> That would be unbelievable, though realistically, if the Phoenix trade had gotten through, I doubt we would have made the same moves. Turkoglu would not have been signed, given the position being filled by Marion and Hill. We would have chased after a free agent PG last year with the MLE (Antonio Daniels?). I think Iguodala would have been a likely pick at #7, though I could see Jackson being taken there too (*shudders). With all that, I doubt we would have went after Nelson, especially with Barbosa in the wings. And we would still have Lue, J. Howard, and Drew Gooden being traded for who knows what. If we assume Gooden goes for Battie, this would have been our lineup this year. So honestly, I'm not sure which team would have fared better. Not having Nelson for the future hurts the most, though having Iguodala instead definitely helps.
> 
> PG: Antonio Daniels (or other PG from FA)/ Barbosa/ Lue
> SG: Iguodala (or Jackson)/ Stevenson/Jacobsen
> ...



Man, that's crazy. Instead, we have Steve Francis.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Why do you hate on Steve Francis? He has hit more game winners this year than T-Mac has in all of his years in Orlando. And Francis doesn't ***** about playing for the Magic like T-Mac did.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Franco 5 said:


> Why do you hate on Steve Francis? He has hit more game winners this year than T-Mac has in all of his years in Orlando. And Francis doesn't ***** about playing for the Magic like T-Mac did.


Francis *****ed about getting traded to the Magic before it even happened. 

Plus he whines and worries about arguing with the officials more than he actually does playing basketball. And he's an awful point guard, who dominates the ball entirely too much and makes stupid decisions, yet is too small and incapable of changing his style of play, so he's not a good SG. That's why I hate him. Game winners are exciting and all, but the other 47 minutes and 50 seconds of the game do count for something too, you know.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I believe Steve Francis has entered the territory of being thought of as so overrated that he's becoming underrated. Yeah, he tends to hog the ball and gripe at officials, but he's still quite capable of putting up 20/6/6 up every game. Plus, he's quite clutch, he puts fans in the seats, and he always plays all-out.

This whole cancer thing is getting out of hand too. He makes some dumb decisions on the court, but he's a very much a team guy. He's great in the locker room. He gets along with his teammates just fine.

I would agree that the best option for the Magic would be to trade him for Dwight's and Jameer's development, but I wouldn't give him away for nothing. I think he's still got a lot of value left.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Enigma said:


> I believe Steve Francis has entered the territory of being thought of as so overrated that he's becoming underrated. Yeah, he tends to hog the ball and gripe at officials, but he's still quite capable of putting up 20/6/6 up every game. Plus, he's quite clutch, he puts fans in the seats, and he always plays all-out.


All of that is true except for the last thing you said. Francis did not play all out after Mobley was traded, that was obvious to anyone who watched him.


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> Why do you hate on Steve Francis? He has hit more game winners this year than T-Mac has in all of his years in Orlando. And Francis doesn't ***** about playing for the Magic like T-Mac did.


Francis doesn't *****? You're out of your mind. He *****ed and complained that we traded him to you. He *****ed and complained every damn day after you guys traded mobley. Not to mention that he *****es to the refs after every play if he doesn't get his way.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> Francis doesn't *****? You're out of your mind. He *****ed and complained that we traded him to you. He *****ed and complained every damn day after you guys traded mobley. Not to mention that he *****es to the refs after every play if he doesn't get his way.


Yeah he *****ed before getting here but then he had a meeting with Weisbrod and he was happy about being in Orlando. THen they go and trade Mobley for f'n Doug Christie. Francis aint the only person *****in about that.


----------

